# What car would you pick?



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Its kind of a cross between what I want and maybe what the best thing to do is.
My wife totalled my beloved 07 Monte Carlo last Sunday. She's ok but the car is a write off. 
I loved that car and would have run it in to the ground. It wasn't worth a lot. I'll be left with about 4 grand when all is said and done. 
Anyway I was out looking for a car the other night and drove 2 really good cars. The car will be my transportation and a back up car as our main car is a Honda CRv.
The 2 cars were a 2014 Camry SE loaded 95k and a new 2016 Toyota Carolla. I don't drive the CRV much cause I prefer cars. So this car will be the one I mainly drive.
Driving the Camry is awesome its loaded and sporty black with really dar tinted windows. The corolla is a nice car but its just a car. Doesn't impress as far as looks and not very fun to drive.
I'd like to drive worry free for a while which is why it would be better to get the brand new corolla.
But I'd rather be seen in the Camry. Yeah I know vein but it is what it is.
So basically just looking for what others might think I should do. Should a Toyota Camry still be fairly maintenance free at 95K?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm a pretty budget conscious guy, my main considerations would be fuel economy and insurance costs. Having said that I drive a Nissan Vera, very manly car.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Camry, Corolla. Not exactly head turning cars. They are both just cars. I would probably pick the most confortable, the one with better fuel economy, lowest cost to own. Toyota are pretty reliable so I would not worry about a Camry with 95k if it was well maintained. Two years old car with 95k, probably mostly highway mileage. My 2007 Nissan Versa has only 107K.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Dark tinted windows will get you lots of attention and tickets from the police around here. I am not a fan.

Why are there only two choices? My wife just got a new Accord that is pretty nice, and well priced. Toyota lost me with their weird body designs a few years ago. Still good quality I think but I would not want one.

Sorry about your Monte.  

Glad your wife is OK.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Chitmo said:


> I'm a pretty budget conscious guy, my main considerations would be fuel economy and insurance costs. Having said that I drive a Nissan Vera, very manly car.


I have a buddy who drives one and he calls it a "Versari".


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

GWN! said:


> Camry, Corolla. Not exactly head turning cars.


No I agree. Before I drove the SE Camry I drove a 2010 that would have went nicely with white golf shoes and old man suspenders. It was awful looking. But this black Camry with the ground effects or whatever you call them sporty wheels and beautiful alloys, black very dark tinted windows was stunning looking. Didn't look like the other Camry's.
But cooler heads should prevail and I may end up buying new so that I have bumper to bumper protection at least for 2 or 3 years driving.
Going to the Honda dealer tomorrow and look at the Civic EX-T's.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Corolla.

Ground effects? Like these ground effects? I wouldn't do it.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Corolla.
> 
> Ground effects? Like these ground effects? I wouldn't do it.
> 
> View attachment 32233


No I probably used the wrong term. No lights underneath or anything. Just that nice moulding all around the bottom of the car that makes the body seem closer to the ground and enhances the body look.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

guitarman2 said:


> No I probably used the wrong term. No lights underneath or anything. Just that nice moulding all around the bottom of the car that makes the body seem closer to the ground and enhances the body look.


Not sure what they call them now, but when I was younger it was 'a skirt package'. I always thought they made a car look much better.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

I bought a 10 yr old corolla, and used it an extra 9 years. Those are unkillable. 

But they are not aerodynamic. Wind pushes them sideways on the highway. 

They don't attract attention, speeding in front if the police on the highway does not attract tickets. 

Fuel consumption is low. There's very little repairs required. 

I hear camry are even better, it's one of the most used vehicles by taxi. But it's pricier. And more luxurious.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Camry is a much nicer driving car.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Jamdog said:


> I hear camry are even better, it's one of the most used vehicles by taxi. But it's pricier. And more luxurious.


One thing the Honda dealer told me about Camry's when I was inquiring about an Accord is that the Camry's are used quite heavily for fleets. Taxi's, rentals, etc. Thats the reason they are usually less expensive on the used market than an Accord, because there are so many around.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Don't you mean your ex-wife? 
j/k, glad to hear she's ok.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a 2013 Hyundai Sonata with the sports package. It looks better than the Camry, gets a good fuel mileage as the Corolla, has a better warranty and has 200HP. It goes when you hit the gas pedal. I have also driven it back and forth from Ontario to New Brunswick a few times and it is very comfortable. For a sporty, good looking car that gets great gas mileage for a very decent price, you might want to give it a look.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Gonna have a look at this tomorrow. 2015 with 49k


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> I have a 2013 Hyundai Sonata with the sports package. It looks better than the Camry, gets a good fuel mileage as the Corolla, has a better warranty and has 200HP. It goes when you hit the gas pedal. I have also driven it back and forth from Ontario to New Brunswick a few times and it is very comfortable. For a sporty, good looking car that gets great gas mileage for a very decent price, you might want to give it a look.


I know Hyundai has come a long way from when I first heard of them back in the 80's. Its hard to shake that pre conceived notion of what they once were.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Choose the Camry. In the long run, you will be more comfy.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> I know Hyundai has come a long way from when I first heard of them back in the 80's. Its hard to shake that pre conceived notion of what they once were.


Drive one. They are not the same car at all. Several of my friends have one model or another. I have yet to even hear a complaint.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

95k is starting to approach the time when major components start to need to be replaced. It's been my experience with MANY cars that somewhere between 120k and 150k things start wearing out...and I don't mean brake pads.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

guitarman2 said:


> Gonna have a look at this tomorrow. 2015 with 49k


I dont think you can go wrong with that.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> Drive one. They are not the same car at all. Several of my friends have one model or another. I have yet to even hear a complaint.


I've been reading about the Sonata and you may have something here. Theres a 2008 Sonata GLS at a dealer thats loaded and has only 55,000 km on it for $7,900. This model seems to have a good reliability rating. Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

guitarman2 said:


> I've been reading about the Sonata and you may have something here. Theres a 2008 Sonata GLS at a dealer thats loaded and has only 55,000 km on it for $7,900. This model seems to have a good reliability rating. Definitely worth checking out.


My parents each have a Sonata...my mom's is a 2016 and really is a great car. The older one, can't remember what year exactly but I believe it's probably pretty close to what you're looking at it, has been a solid vehicle for them over the years.

One of my brother-in-laws has a newer Buick Regal (2011 or 2012) and it is a really, really nice car.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I think the Camry deserves serious consideration, unless there's a risk of you becoming like _this_ owner...


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

guitarman2 said:


> I know Hyundai has come a long way from when I first heard of them back in the 80's. Its hard to shake that pre conceived notion of what they once were.


They did the same thing Honda and Toyota did in the 70's and 80's. They built cheap & reliable cars with now frills. Kia is now doing the same thing as Hyundai has moved up to the territory where Honda and Toyota are now. I know a guy who put 500k on a Pony.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Great bang for the buck in KIAs. We're on our 2nd. There wasn't anything wrong with the 1st one but we were locked into a silly interest rate which the lender wouldn't renegotiate. It was easier and cheaper to trade in, take the negative equity loss and buy another at a much lower interest rate. We've been happy with both of them.

And don't knock Hyundai's market entry strategy (not that I'm saying you were). You remember those crappy Ponys? The sold for like $7600 new and there were a like bazillion of them sold.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

JBFairthorne said:


> Great bang for the buck in KIAs. We're on our 2nd.
> 
> And don't knock Hyundai's market entry strategy (not that I'm saying you were). You remember those crappy Ponys? The sold for like $7600 new and there were a like bazillion of them sold.


Not at all. Its a proven strategy. Yup, they were everywhere and they would not be where they are today without them.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Toyota is known to last forever. I think the 1981 Celica GT in my driveway is proof of that.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

adcandour said:


> Not sure what they call them now, but when I was younger it was 'a skirt package'. I always thought they made a car look much better.


Both are correct I guess. Taken from the late 70's F1 cars back when F1 was pushing automotive technology. The sidepod undersides were inverted airplane wings that sucked the car down (referred to as ground effects) to which they added sliding skirts to seal the sides and keep the air vacuum underneath. 










As for picking a car, I did that once. No tone, no sustain, wasn't even in tune. All it did was leave little scratches. (I know, I'm no fecking help at all......)


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

my money would be on a toyota

I would be wary of a hyundai after 200k

a toyota? not so much

I could easily drive a camry. Actually I do...it's a camry wagon...matrix. too bad they stopped making them!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

After this thread is done and he chooses a vehicle lets do one for me, I need a new half ton truck.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

JBFairthorne said:


> Great bang for the buck in KIAs. We're on our 2nd. There wasn't anything wrong with the 1st one but we were locked into a silly interest rate which the lender wouldn't renegotiate. It was easier and cheaper to trade in, take the negative equity loss and buy another at a much lower interest rate. We've been happy with both of them.
> 
> And don't knock Hyundai's market entry strategy (not that I'm saying you were). You remember those crappy Ponys? The sold for like $7600 new and there were a like bazillion of them sold.


You likely know that Kia is owned by Hyundai and some of their vehicles are very similar. The Optima and Sonata are very similar cars and sold for approximately the same price.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

vadsy said:


> After this thread is done and he chooses a vehicle lets do one for me, I need a new half ton truck.



Don't even look at the new Nissan. It's a mix of Toyota Ford Dodge and GM styling. They didn't know what the hell they were trying to design they just picked everybody else's design and try to make something out of it by the looks of it. They are freaking hideous.

I'm currently in a 2016 Chevy Silverado. I truly think it's one of GM's finest offerings ever when it to comes to their trucks. The new F150s on the other hand have got balls deluxe ( not that the GM doesn't, it has way better manners off the line and quieter ) ... leave your wallet on the console in the F150 and it'll be underneath the backseat when you hammer it hard. Ask me how 
I just can't warm up to the control panel buttons all over the thing. I've never liked Fords modular interiors.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Scotty said:


> Don't even look at the new Nissan. It's a mix of Toyota Ford Dodge and GM styling. They didn't know what the hell they were trying to design they just picked everybody else's design and try to make something out of it by the looks of it. They are freaking hideous.
> 
> I'm currently in a 2016 Chevy Silverado. I truly think it's one of GM's finest offerings ever when it to comes to their trucks.


I'd love to have a pickup but after spending 40k on a top of the line touring Honda CRV a pickup is out of the question.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Scotty said:


> Don't even look at the new Nissan. It's a mix of Toyota Ford Dodge and GM styling. They didn't know what the hell they were trying to design they just picked everybody else's design and try to make something out of it by the looks of it. They are freaking hideous.
> 
> I'm currently in a 2016 Chevy Silverado. I truly think it's one of GM's finest offerings want to comes to their trucks


I wouldn't do a Nissan, just not my thing. 

I'm torn between a GM and a Ford. I've had Fords and my dad drove GMs, I like them both. I'm attracted to the smaller turbo charged engines the Fords currently have, I'll never tow anything significant so I don't think I need a huge engine. That's just one of a few things swaying me at the moment


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

guitarman2 said:


> I'd love to have a pickup but after spending 40k on a top of the line touring Honda CRV a pickup is out of the question.


 Sorry to hijack that was a response to Vadsy...I will stay on topic now


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Does anyone know if there is good value in older year cars, say 2005 to 2009 with low kilometers? I've seen a number of nice looking Camrys and other makes that are older but have anywhere from 50,000 to 100,000 kilometers and they go for way cheaper than a newer year with more kilometers. It seems dealers put more value in newer years than lots of kilometers. Me I always judge a car by the amount of kilometers because I never sell. I always drive a car in to the ground. So just wondering if there is anything else to consider for the longevity of the car besides kilometers.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Scotty said:


> Sorry to hijack that was a response to Vadsy...I will stay on topic now


Agreed. Sorry for the jack


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

guitarman2 said:


> Does anyone know if there is good value in older year cars, say 2005 to 2009 with low kilometers? I've seen a number of nice looking Camrys and other makes that are older but have anywhere from 50,000 to 100,000 kilometers and they go for way cheaper than a newer year with more kilometers. It seems dealers put more value in newer years than lots of kilometers. Me I always judge a car by the amount of kilometers because I never sell. I always drive a car in to the ground. So just wondering if there is anything else to consider for the longevity of the car besides kilometers.



My personal thought is buy a 2-3 year old car with the lowest k I can find and drive it until its 10 or older if still running well/safely. You let someone else take the immediate depreciation hit BUT, looking for a nice used car with the options you want and one that you _think_ has been well maintained can be a challenge. A lot of these cars can be lease backs or ex-rentals, and we all know how those are treated. Be extra careful to make sure you don't get a Quebec car (sorry to our Quebec peeps here, but unscrupulous Ontario dealers have been known to buy used Quebec cars and roll back the Odo before it ships because there is no anti-rollback law there, or never used to be) These dealers will be careful to remove every sticker, manuals etc to hide the vehicles origin.

As for longevity, even without milage on a car, there's deterioration. Rubber and plastics have a shelf life (tires, hoses, belts, tie rod boots, window seals etc) and there could be corrosion. IMO, its minor compared to wear and tear of higher k and still a better deal if no rust present. I'd have no issues picking up a car that was 5-7 years old with low k. YMMV though


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

vadsy said:


> After this thread is done and he chooses a vehicle lets do one for me, I need a new half ton truck.


Toyota, Chev, Dodge, Ford. In that order for new model trucks.

This coming from a Chev man, who drives Fords for work trucks.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Scotty said:


> My personal thought is buy a 2-3 year old car with the lowest k I can find and drive it until its 10 or older if still running well/safely. You let someone else take the immediate depreciation hit BUT, looking for a nice used car with the options you want and one that you _think_ has been well maintained can be a challenge. A lot of these cars can be lease backs or ex-rentals, and we all know how those are treated. Be extra careful to make sure you don't get a Quebec car (sorry to our Quebec peeps here, but unscrupulous Ontario dealers have been known to buy used Quebec cars and roll back the Odo before it ships because there is no anti-rollback law there, or never used to be) These dealers will be careful to remove every sticker, manuals etc to hide the vehicles origin.
> 
> As for longevity, even without mileage on a car, there's deterioration. Rubber and plastics have a shelf life (tires, hoses, belts, tie rod boots, window seals etc) and there could be corrosion. IMO, its minor compared to wear and tear of higher k and still a better deal if no rust present. I'd have no issues picking up a car that was 5-7 years old with low k. YMMV though


Thanks for the feedback. I was leaning towards trying to balance the newest year with the lowest km. I figured I'd go no older than 2012. I found a 2012 Camry with 70,000 km on it at a Toyota Dealer in Hamilton. Its on for $15,000 and hopefully could get a bit down from there. $15,000 is my limit as I can pay cash. Don't really want another car payment on what is our second family car. Hopefully its a dealer serviced car that was originally bought there so that I can be more confident of the history. It states that its "Carproof Clean" what ever that means.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

guitarman2 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I was leaning towards trying to balance the newest year with the lowest km. I figured I'd go no older than 2012. I found a 2012 Camry with 70,000 km on it at a Toyota Dealer in Hamilton. Its on for $15,000 and hopefully could get a bit down from there. $15,000 is my limit as I can pay cash. Don't really want another car payment on what is our second family car. Hopefully its a dealer serviced car that was originally bought there so that I can be more confident of the history. It states that its "Carproof Clean" what ever that means.


Check to see the car proof for yourself. I bought a vehicle from a "reputable", big three dealer that was supposedly clear, but I discovered a paint run, did my own check and it had a $6k claim. Needless to say, the dealer cut me a cheque to get the BBB of its back and the threat of court. Funny though, it was the best vehicle we ever owned hands down. The body didn't last as I expected with a re-paint, but not bad. Drove it to 250k

That price sounds decent for the year/k, though I'm no expert. I assume you're comparing other models/years/prices?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Tonight after work I'm gonna visit the Hyundai dealer in town. I talked on the phone this morning and a base model Sonata was quoted for $21,900. If I can do a little better than that then it could be a no brainer. A mid sized sedan that competes fairly well against the Camry and Accord for that price.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Better warranty, too, I think. At least they used to be.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Better warranty, too, I think. At least they used to be.


Yes better warranty. 5 years bumper to bumper 100,000km
My Honda CRV was only 3 years bumper to bumper (60,000km) and 100,000km on power train.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

One car worth mentioning. I took out a Toyota Corolla iM on the weekend. Its a brand new hatchback body design out for 2017. I fell in love with the looks. Unfortunately the severly underpowered 1.8L 150hp motor doesn't match the looks. Its about as gutless as a car can get. The pic below doesn't do it justice. Looks much better in person. If they had equipped it with a 2.4L 185 hp it would have been very tough to resist the temptation giving up on the extra room a mid size would have given me.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I think the Sundance I had had 98 hp or hundred horsepower something. And remember the Chevettes and Acadians? I think they had 78 hp. 

Oh and the old Volkswagen beetle/van? I think they were 60 hp 

Is 150 hp in a little car like that really that bad? Are they six speeds at least now?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cboutilier said:


> Toyota, Chev, Dodge, Ford. In that order for new model trucks.
> 
> This coming from a Chev man, who drives Fords for work trucks.


Toyota makes a nice truck but the towing capacity and gas mileage can't compare to GM.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> Toyota makes a nice truck but the towing capacity and gas mileage can't compare to GM.


FuEl milage is the Toyota biggest weakness for sure. I think their towing capacity is underated. I watched the old man move a 53' flat deck tractor trailer trailer loaded with beams with one.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cboutilier said:


> FuEl milage is the Toyota biggest weakness for sure. I think their towing capacity is underated. I watched the old man move a 53' flat deck tractor trailer trailer loaded with beams with one.


It may have but the ratings are what it can do on a regular basis. Exceeding that limit puts severe strain on the transmission and can lead to premature tranny failure. 

I tow a 30' fifth wheel, so towing capacity it important to me. It may not be for other drivers.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> It may have but the ratings are what it can do on a regular basis. Exceeding that limit puts severe strain on the transmission and can lead to premature tranny failure.
> 
> I tow a 30' fifth wheel, so towing capacity it important to me. It may not be for other drivers.


For sure. I destroyed an Ecoboost F150 work truck hauling heavy trailers everyday.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Went to the Hyundai dealer and was looking at the base model Sonata GL. Then I happened to see a demo Sonata sport tech demo with 12,000km, loaded to the teeth and looked awesome. I never even would have taken it out if the salesman didn't say it was $25,000. I asked him twice "are you sure" and he confirmed each time. So after the test drive we went to talk numbers and he comes back with $28,800. I'm like WTF? He then says oh wait a minute writes on some papers a bit, takes off supposedly to the managers office. Comes back at $2,6,902. I protest some more and said what happened to $25,00? I was expecting to haggle from there. So then he wastes more of my time. He says I'll go back and see what the manager says, to see if he can come in a bit lower. I'd have probably settled at $26,000 even as it was a nice car. 
He comes back after about 5 minutes and says "No, 26,902 is the best we can do. So I get pissed that he just wasted my time and I said well then I'm out of here. So I left. 
I came home and sent an email through their website of my dissatisfaction at the mind games their salesman played. Its about 9:30 by this time, well after closing time (they closed at 8pm) and the assistant manager calls me back to discuss it. He says that he was supposed to be there but wasn't due to a family obligation. So there wasn't even a manager that this guy was supposedly going to talk to. 
So this manager says he'll go in tomorrow and see what he can do and then call me. I swear if he says come on in and we'll talk, just to offer the same price I'll freak. Infact I'll tell him when he calls if its the same offer then tell me now so I don't waste my time.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sales guys are sleazy and shifty dudes.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cboutilier said:


> For sure. I destroyed an Ecoboost F150 work truck hauling heavy trailers everyday.


I just about bought one of those until I talked to my nephew who does body work and he gave me the details between the GM and Ford trucks. I was interested in the Ford because of the price. I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

vadsy said:


> Sales guys are sleazy and shifty dudes.


We were in need of a vehicle a few years ago and we hit the local Hyundai dealership as they had a 0% financing event going on. We took a few cars for a spin and weren't particularly blown away with any of them but we decided to go and have a listen to what they had to say as the price seemed to be pretty good on a few of them. I can't recall what the model was but the sticker price was $18000 and the sales guy slides a piece of paper across his desk that says, "$200 bi-weekly for 5 years."

I didn't even say a word to the sales guy and turned to my wife and said, "Honey, let's go spend too much money somewhere else."

Ended up buying a used Ford Focus privately. Screw sales guys.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> I just about bought one of those until I talked to my nephew who does body work and he gave me the details between the GM and Ford trucks. I was interested in the Ford because of the price. I guess you get what you pay for.


I've found our work Ford's, including the bosses personal trucks with more options, to be cheaply made. I consider them to be disposable trucks. They start falling apart in a matter of a few years. Mine starting having issues at 43000km.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

johnnyshaka said:


> We were in need of a vehicle a few years ago and we hit the local Hyundai dealership as they had a 0% financing event going on. We took a few cars for a spin and weren't particularly blown away with any of them but we decided to go and have a listen to what they had to say as the price seemed to be pretty good on a few of them. I can't recall what the model was but the sticker price was $18000 and the sales guy slides a piece of paper across his desk that says, "$200 bi-weekly for 5 years."
> 
> I didn't even say a word to the sales guy and turned to my wife and said, "Honey, let's go spend too much money somewhere else."
> 
> Ended up buying a used Ford Focus privately. Screw sales guys.


It pays to do the math. 200 bi-weekly for 5 years is 26,000...WAY more than 18,000 plus tax at 0% financing.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> One car worth mentioning. I took out a Toyota Corolla iM on the weekend. Its a brand new hatchback body design out for 2017. I fell in love with the looks. Unfortunately the severly underpowered 1.8L 150hp motor doesn't match the looks. Its about as gutless as a car can get. The pic below doesn't do it justice. Looks much better in person. If they had equipped it with a 2.4L 185 hp it would have been very tough to resist the temptation giving up on the extra room a mid size would have given me.


I suspect Toyota will follow the same pattern as with it's predecessor, the Matrix. After the first year of production, they will come out with an iMxR version with more power, just like the xR version of the Matrix. Can you wait a year?


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

JBFairthorne said:


> It pays to do the math. 200 bi-weekly for 5 years is 26,000...WAY more than 18,000 plus tax at 0% financing.


Yes it does! My wife had no idea why I was so pissed off...lol. She doesn't like math.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Does anyone know much about Haldimand motors? The are a large used car lot in Cayuga with a big inventory. The have a no dicker policy. I scanned their inventory and they've got brand new 2016 Hyundai Sonata GLS for the price of $21,995. The kilometers range from 1km to 5,000 km. When I called about it they said that they buy over stock from rental companies. I questioned a car with no kilometers. Why would a rental company buy cars and not rent them? They answered that they sometimes buy over stock. It seems too good to be true. But I can't really find any bad things about them They seem to be well regarded by reviewers. To me it just seems to be too good to be true. I did buy a used vehicle from them about 15 years ago and it was quite used. I remember the no dicker policy was nice as far as stress. I don't remember the deal being as good as these current cars seem to be.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

You don't want any car that went to the auction after being in the hands of a rental company. Not a chance.

If I were in your position I'd be looking for a nice Accord, with a manual shift transmission, thats a few years old. But, then again, I'm very partial to Honda.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

cboutilier said:


> You don't want any car that went to the auction after being in the hands of a rental company. Not a chance.
> 
> If I were in your position I'd be looking for a nice Accord, with a manual shift transmission, thats a few years old. But, then again, I'm very partial to Honda.


I went looking for an Accord with a manual 10 years ago, and found very few. Of the couple I found, one had a horribly slipping clutch @ 80,000 kms. I found many more manuals in the next size down cars, the Corolla/Civic/Mazda3 size. So I bought one of those instead. 

I'm excited that Honda has come back with a Civic 5 door hatchback, as they haven't had one of those for a while. That will be on my list of potential buys in the next year, I like hatchbacks for hauling gear and those compacts are surprising large nowadays, like the size the Camry/Accords were in the early 90s.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> You don't want any car that went to the auction after being in the hands of a rental company. Not a chance.


I don't understand why when the cars have between almost no milelage to 3 or 4,000 km. The demo I looked at last night had 12,000km on it. How do I know how the dealership treated it. Whoever was driving it.
From Haldimand motors I've still got 97,000km and 5 years of bumper to bumper on a Sonata.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> I went looking for an Accord with a manual 10 years ago, and found very few. Of the couple I found, one had a horribly slipping clutch @ 80,000 kms. I found many more manuals in the next size down cars, the Corolla/Civic/Mazda3 size. So I bought one of those instead.
> 
> I'm excited that Honda has come back with a Civic 5 door hatchback, as they haven't had one of those for a while. That will be on my list of potential buys in the next year, I like hatchbacks for hauling gear and those compacts are surprising large nowadays, like the size the Camry/Accords were in the early 90s.


Hard to find a manual accord for sure. It's estimated that less than 10 percent of the V6 Accords were sold with the 6 speed.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> Hard to find a manual accord for sure. It's estimated that less than 10 percent of the V6 Accords were sold with the 6 speed.


I was actually looking at clear out 2016 accords. None really to be found. And not much dealing on the ones left cause that model sells extremely well. Of the 2017's that I've taken out for a drive I'm not as impressed with comfort as the Camry's

Manager called back from Brantford Hyundai and offered now $25,825 all in for the Sonata sport tech. I'm thinking of counter final offer $25,500 but gonna think about it.
He's claiming at his offer theres no profit. yeah right.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Well its all over now. Bought a 2016 Hyundai Sonata sport tech.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

guitarman2 said:


> Well its all over now. Bought a 2016 Hyundai Sonata sport tech.


Who got to keep the $325? 

Oh, and congrats!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

johnnyshaka said:


> Who got to keep the $325?
> 
> Oh, and congrats!


In the end they met my price. When I gave them my final offer they said "No way". So I was half way to the next town where they had the same car and I was confident I'd get my price on it. They called me and said they'd accept so I turned around.
Almost felt like going to a different dealership but it really is more convenient as this dealership is 5 minutes from my house.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

She's a beauty!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

johnnyshaka said:


> She's a beauty!


Thats not my car. I thought it was a 2016 Sonata sport tech pic of the net but realized that one is a 2015. The 2016's look nicer.

There I changed the pic to a 2016. Although the pic is of a black one. Mines the polished metal, which I thought was nicer looking than the black. The chrome on the sides under the door and the black glass panoramic roof really contrast well with the polished metal.
I really like the car but I wish I still had my Monte Carlo. If I'd known I was going to have to buy a new car I probably would have only bought one of my Martin Authentics. So I'm glad I got both before my wife smacked it up.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice car. I helped my ex by one about 6 years ago - we called it the S'notta. Ended up being a superb car and help reinforce my respect for Korean technology. 

And it's good you bought those guitars first. IME, there is no turning back once you buy excellent equipment. Once you justify the initial purchase, it is just years of enjoying the excellence with few if any regrets.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> And it's good you bought those guitars first. IME, there is no turning back once you buy excellent equipment. Once you justify the initial purchase, it is just years of enjoying the excellence with few if any regrets.


I did offer to sell one of my Authentics but my wife emphatically said no. I'm glad she did though because I honestly don't know which one I would have sold. It would have been an impossible decision. The D-18A is my go to guitar 80% of the time but I've never been with out an D-28 of some kind and though I don't play it as much as the 18 I enjoy it when I do.
She said we'd be fine


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> In the end they met my price. When I gave them my final offer they said "No way". So I was half way to the next town where they had the same car and I was confident I'd get my price on it. They called me and said they'd accept so I turned around.
> Almost felt like going to a different dealership but it really is more convenient as this dealership is 5 minutes from my house.


That is the exact same model as mine only yours is 3 years newer. You will really like this car and the Sport Tech has some very nice features.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> That is the exact same model as mine only yours is 3 years newer. You will really like this car and the Sport Tech has some very nice features.


I've seen and driven a lot of cars in the past week and a half, mostly Camry's and Accords and this is the nicest looking of the cars I've driven and the most feature rich for the price. Accords seem to be very popular and were my least favorite of the 3. 
Although I'm not very impressed with the dealership that I bought from. After the bad experience with the salesman I dealt only with the assistant manager and he was pretty good, even though I still had to fight a bit to get the price I was told to begin with. But just other things it doesn't seem as professional as the Honda Dealer where we bought our CRV a year or 2 ago. I'm impressed with the Honda dealership and their service department so I may end up taking the Sonata there as well.
Just wondering how many km you've racked up and how reliable over all its been?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> I've seen and driven a lot of cars in the past week and a half, mostly Camry's and Accords and this is the nicest looking of the cars I've driven and the most feature rich for the price. Accords seem to be very popular and were my least favorite of the 3.
> Although I'm not very impressed with the dealership that I bought from. After the bad experience with the salesman I dealt only with the assistant manager and he was pretty good, even though I still had to fight a bit to get the price I was told to begin with. But just other things it doesn't seem as professional as the Honda Dealer where we bought our CRV a year or 2 ago. I'm impressed with the Honda dealership and their service department so I may end up taking the Sonata there as well.
> *Just wondering how many km you've racked up and how reliable over all its been?*


I now have just under 60K and the only problem I have had was a squeak in the rear passenger door. It is used a lot. I oiled it several times which didn't fix it so I took it to the dealer and they used their lubrication on it and after a week or so it stopped squeaking. My model has 200 HP and the first time I really put the hammer down (to pass someone), I was surprised how quick it was. 

Since they have the best warranty in the business, I don't think you have to worry about the reliability. This is the 3rd Hyundai I have owned and have been please with every one of them.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Heres the actual car:


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Congrats...nice looking car


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> Heres the actual car:


It looks a little more sleek than my 2013.

Would you like to add a little more, er, make that a lot more horsepower? Maybe 100HP more?

2.4L Turbo Kit RELEASED by William Chang | Concept 3 - Revolutionizing the Way You Drive


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> Its kind of a cross between what I want and maybe what the best thing to do is.
> My wife totalled my beloved 07 Monte Carlo last Sunday. She's ok but the car is a write off.
> I loved that car and would have run it in to the ground. It wasn't worth a lot. I'll be left with about 4 grand when all is said and done.
> Anyway I was out looking for a car the other night and drove 2 really good cars. The car will be my transportation and a back up car as our main car is a Honda CRv.
> ...


flip a coin, or just get the most "sensible"of the 2 and buy yourself a weekend/project car as well, that way you wont care about worthless mods like skirts and blackout windows in your daily driver. the weekend car will feel like an occasion when you drive it.

edit: oops, late to the dance, NVM.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

FrankByMonster said:


> Hello guys! I know it's a little out of topic but relevant. We will visit Toronto next year on March or April. And to be more mobile and free we want to rent a car. What is your suggestions? I know Hertz is good but this one Toronto car rental: Cheap car rentals. Iversta - rent a car in Toronto Canada is located in Pearson International Airport that we'll land in. What are your suggestions? Thanks for advance!


Try Priceline.com or one of the airline sites. They often have great rates. I drive a 2013 Sonata. It's a very comfortable car, good safety rating, great on gas and handles very well.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I've had good experiences renting from Enterprise. 

Anytime I've gone to Hertz in Toronto it's always seemed like there was some desperado running the place so I just walked out didn't want to deal with them. Probably not all like that but after a couple of times like that I don't care I ain't goin back.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Not entirely sure why, but I find the Ford Transit appealing. Now, whether it would fit under the garage door is a whole other thing. Our nextdoor neighbours drive an Escalade, and are obliged to leave it in the driveway because it is too fricking big for the garage, in almost every dimension.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

FrankByMonster said:


> Hello guys! I know it's a little out of topic but relevant. We will visit Toronto next year on March or April. And to be more mobile and free we want to rent a car. What is your suggestions? I know Hertz is good but this one Toronto car rental: Cheap car rentals. Iversta - rent a car in Toronto Canada is located in Pearson International Airport that we'll land in. What are your suggestions? Thanks for advance!


Coming to Toronto? You profile says you live in Toronto.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

GuitarT said:


> Coming to Toronto? You profile says you live in Toronto.


ah. Then it all makes sense.


----------

